# RPG maker 2



## wildbill333 (Mar 7, 2006)

Its fun to be able to make a game in your free time without having to use any messy code. I personaly like how easy it is to use. you design everything in your own little (or big) world with ease. I also liked how I could easily set an event to happen. but I didnt like how when I set an event If i sold the item for X amount of money I would have to go through the event again
I dont know if I did something wrong or what but any info would help.
I thank you in advance.


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 16, 2006)

*I have never heard that you could actually do this.

It sounds interesting but I bet it would be very time consuming and confusing.
How intimatly can you make the world/game?
*


----------



## wildbill333 (Mar 27, 2006)

well it does take some time and with 2 your charecters look like.......have you ever played an rpg on a game boy. the graphics are about like that but you could make the world as large or small as you want. its like being god.


----------



## Red Phoenix (Apr 19, 2006)

ive never done it before, but im going to go do it now


----------



## Jives (Apr 19, 2006)

I have never worked with RPG Maker 2, but I had a pretty big game made with RPG maker 1.  It's time-consuming (but of course, isn't that why we all play games?  To pass the time?) but the reward of having an actual videogame starring all your friends and possibly with real situations from your own life is an absolute blast.  

You also get to write any kind of dialogue you want from witty and funny to terse and brutal.

Think of it and "Legos" for videogamers.  The better you are, the more time you spend, the better the final product!


----------



## Aes (Apr 20, 2006)

I tried to make something with the RPG maker for PSX, and found it way to tedious and not flexible enough for the vision I had.   I didn't bother with any of the others...should I?  How flexible are they?


----------



## wildbill333 (Apr 20, 2006)

they are all pretty tedious and time consuming but in my own calm objective opinion its worth it.


----------

